# Stör krank?



## sir.kessy (6. Apr. 2012)

Hallo

Habe 2 __ Störe ca. schon 3 Jahre. Jetzt bleibt der größere Stör regungslos am Boden liegen. Wenn man ihn berührt, bewegt er sich ein wenig, schwimmt weg, und bleibt dann wieder liegen.

Am Stör selber ist nichts auffälliges zu sehen.

Was kann ich machen?


----------



## Doc (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*

Dem Tier ne angemessene Teichgröße bieten ... ich hab 3.000 Liter mehr im Teich und würde nicht auf die Idee mit Stören kommen ... 

Das hilft jetzt zwar nicht direkt, aber hängt vll. auch damit zusammen. 

Wasserwerte sind OK? Gemessen? Ergebnis? Wenn nicht - morgen nen Testset besorgen.

"Knochenfische sind sehr wasserempfindlich, jeder abgesackte Wert (und das kann schon durch zu viel Futter, zu hohen Besatz, zu warmen Sommer, oder einfach nur ein Entenschiss zu viel! sein!) kann ihn umhauen."

Jmd. in der Umgebung, der sich mit Stören auskennt?

Bilder vom kranken Tier?


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*

Wurde der Teich den kompletten Winter beheizt?
Ist durchgehend gefüttert worden?
Hast du eine Sauerstoffeinspeisung?


----------



## Moonlight (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*

Ich denke da an 2 Varianten. 1. er bekommt nicht ausreichend Sauerstoff  ... und 2. er hat den ganzen Winter über nichts gefressen und ist jetzt am Ende seiner Kräftte.

Bei 12000l vermute ich mal eher Beides ... denn wer deckt ab, heizt und fürttert im Winter, wenn er nicht ein absoluter Freak ist 

Mandy


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*

Du hast die __ Störe bereits vier Jahre, und bereits damals hatte man Dir den Rat gegeben die nicht in Deinem Teich zu belassen. Nachdem Du vier Jahre also gegen mehrfachen Rat verschiedener Leute tatenlos warst,befürchte ich das es nun zu spät für den Fisch ist. 

Versuche den schnellstens an einen Störexperten abzugeben, der schafft es vielleicht den aufzupeppeln und ein hat ein Störgerechtes Gewässer. In Deinem Teich wird sich so etwas leider wiederholen und jede kurzfristige Besserung würde auf Dauer den Fisch nur weiter leiden lassen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*

Hallo Jürgen,
bei Dir steht doch im Profil, daß Deine __ Störe vom __ Fischreiher geholt worden sind ??
Hat er sie wieder zurück gebracht ????


----------



## sir.kessy (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*

Wasserwerte und alles ist in Ordnung.
Dem 2. Stör geht es wunderbar.
Bild nützt nichts, da man nichts erkennen kann.

Teich wurde nicht im Winter geheizt, habe aber eine Sauerstoffpumpe am laufen gehabt. Gefüttert wurden die __ Störe auch.

Einen Stör hat der __ Reiher auch geholt. Der andere wurde aus einen ganz kleinen Teich nach uns umgesiedelt.

Der Teich wird diesen Sommer sehr wahrscheinlich vergrößert.

Falls die Störe zu groß werden, werde ich sie auch abgeben, aber zur Zeit sind Sie mal gerade ca. 20 cm.
Und bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit ihnen.

@Moonlight:
Habe dein Album gesehen. Deine Planzeninsel, ist die selbst gemacht?

und jetzt nochmal zur Beschreibung:
Gestern wollte ich den Stör einfangen und in ein separetes Becken geben. Habe ihn, obwohl er sich nicht bewegte, nicht eingefangen. Nach der Berührung mit dem Kescher hat er ca. 2 Stunden herumgeschommen. Vielleicht auch noch mehr?
Heute morgen lag er wieder regungslos am Teichgrund.

Meint ihr wirklich, das liegt am kleinen Becken?


----------



## hadron (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*

3 Jahre alt und 20 cm groß? Und du bist sicher dass du gefüttert hast? :shock


----------



## sir.kessy (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*

der eine ist 20 der andere ca. 25. Die waren sehr klein, wie wir sie bekommen haben.

@Moonlight:
Habe dien Album gesehen. Die Schwimminsel, ist die selbst gemacht?


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*

Hallo Jürgen,
das klingt nicht sehr glaubwürdig. Ein Stör, der nach 3 Jahren nur 20cm groß ist?

Wenn er abliegt ohne äußere Schäden hat er wahrscheinlich EMS (Energie Mangel Syndrom)
Er hat also den Winter über zu wenig Futter bekommen und ist nun sehr geschwächt.
Falls du eine realistische Change haben willst, ziehe einen TA zu Rate. Das ist keine Erkrankung für Experimente.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*

Hey Jürgen,

nicht so ungeduldig ... laß mich doch mal schlafen ... :muede 

Ja die Pflanzeninsel ist selbst gemacht.

4x 50er HT-Rohr + 4 dazugehörige 90° Bögen. Alles zusammengesteckt. Mit einem Kunststoffsichtsschutz (wie Gaze) bespannt und schön ist 
Im 1. Jahr war noch Kokosmatte drauf, die hat sich aber mittlerweile entschärft. Mußte letztes Jahr die Rohre auch abdichten, denn es ist Wasser eingedrungen und hat die Insel zur Hälfte unter Wasser gezogen. Gut für die Fische die drauf gelaicht haben, schlecht für mich ... denn seither wächst da nix mehr richtig drauf 

Noch mehr Fragen ?

Mandy


----------



## Philipp1 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*

Immer wieder erstaunlich wieviel Bullshit man hier lesen kann. Geht mal weg von Eurem Händler des Vertrauens und schaut Euch die Realität an..............


----------



## Mark2111 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stör krank?*



hadron schrieb:


> 3 Jahre alt und 20 cm groß? Und du bist sicher dass du gefüttert hast? :shock


----------

